# Savage bicycle info, G.N. Gonzales? Photos wanted.



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2017)

Anybody have any photos of a Savage Bicycle? G.N. Gonzales in New Orleans.
Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com , call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 12, 2017)

*
Interesting badge ... have only seen badge in fotos.

...... patric*


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Interesting badge ... have only seen badge in fotos.
> 
> ...... patric*



I've talked to the grand daughter of G.N. Gonzales and was told they sold Schwinn, Raleigh, Worksman and other bicycles.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2018)

I talked to the grand daughter of G.N. Gonzales. She said they sold Columbia, Raleigh, Schwinn & Worksman bicycles. There are two badge styles I know of. Everyone of this style I've seen had the screwed up mounting holes. I think since they were flawed, they were never destined for a bike. The oval one like I have has normal holes.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 9, 2018)

Snyder used a Savage badge on some of their 1930's bikes...


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 9, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Snyder used a Savage badge on some of their 1930's bikes...
> 
> View attachment 735859



G. N. Gonzales is the outfit I'm looking for. They were down in Louisiana.  Thanks, Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## ricobike (Jan 16, 2018)

Not sure you're interested in this, but did you see this fender posted in the For Sale forum with a Savage decal?



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-26-girls-rear-fenders.123677/


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 17, 2018)

ricobike said:


> Not sure you're interested in this, but did you see this fender posted in the For Sale forum with a Savage decal?
> View attachment 738968
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-26-girls-rear-fenders.123677/



Thank you very much! That's cool! Have a great day! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 26, 2018)

I talked to the grand daughter of G.N. Gonzales. She said they sold Columbia, Raleigh, Schwinn & Worksman bicycles. There are two badge styles I know of. Everyone I've seen of the style below, had the screw holes messed up. The oval one like I have, has normal holes.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

I talked to these folks and they sold Schwinn, Columbia, Worksman, Raleigh and maybe other bicycles at one time. They still sell Worksman bicycles.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1006732



Pete has showed those to me, I'd tried to talk him out of the Wenatchee badge. No cigar! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

How many of this style have you seen?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## rennfaron (Aug 1, 2019)

Flat one sold on ebay May 2017 
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-savage-n-gonzales-orleans-1868911697


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Flat one sold on ebay May 2017
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-savage-n-gonzales-orleans-1868911697



Thank you for the photo! I bought that badge and then shaped it over a wooden dowel with a soft faced hammer.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 3, 2019)

I am sure you saw all this 
https://www.gngonzales.com
https://www.gngonzales.com/aboutus

"George N Gonzales Jr. started his motorcycle and bicycle dealership in Baton Rouge, Louisiana in 1936. By the 1960s, G.N.Gonzales was a Honda distributor with a territory that covered the Southeast and the middle third of the United States. GN Gonzales grew through the '70s and '80s to become a premiere Honda, Yamaha, and Kawasaki dealership with the largest motorcycle showroom in the world. In January 2011 George Gonzales Jr. passed away at the age of 92. The shop has remained open and is now run by his son George Gonzales III and family. GN Gonzales, LLC is an authorized dealer for Honda, Yamaha, and Kawasaki motorcycles, scooters, ATV/UTVs, and power equipment, along with Worksman Cycle's line of industrial and recreational bicycles."

https://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/lccn/sn88064020/1921-08-11/ed-1/seq-7/
(image attached)


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> I am sure you saw all this
> https://www.gngonzales.com
> https://www.gngonzales.com/aboutus
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! I had that information, but not the photo. They also sold Schwinn, I'd love to see one with a Savage badge. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1195744



If you only had a photo of a bicycle with those badges.


----------



## Yandi (Nov 22, 2020)

I had to laugh when I saw this. After trying to find a good home for this bike I removed the headbadge yesterday to keep and put on my walking stick. I stuck it back on so you could see the bike it was on. A small child's bike that weighs about 50 lbs. Not from G.N. Gonzales but could be a similar bike.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello, that's cool. Would you sell it? Thank you very much for posting that and showing it to me. Barry


----------



## Yandi (Nov 22, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, that's cool. Would you sell it? Thank you very much for posting that and showing it to me. Barry



Sure, make me an offer on the bike if you'd like it. Pick up would be in Baton Rouge. Like I said, I've removed the head badge but the bike itself is available.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2020)

Would you mind sending me a private message so we could talk about it. I don't like to give out all my info in an open forum. Thank you. Barry


----------



## Yandi (Nov 22, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Would you mind sending me a private message so we could talk about it. I don't like to give out all my info in an open forum. Thank you. Barry



I'm new to this forum and can't figure out how to private message you about this. Can you start that convo as a private message to me? Sorry, I know this old bike, I don't know much about this type of tech.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2020)

I sent a private message. Thank you very much. Barry


----------

